# Pumilio Morphs



## snooknfrogs (Sep 25, 2009)

I've seen a few threads on here that are talking about other oophaga sp and I'm curious about pumilio... How many morphs are there in the hobby/wild? 

I think it would be cool if someone put pics up of as many morphs as they know about and others can add there's too if there are holes! 

So get started... If someone knows how to start a poll as well of the most sought after pumilio's that could be fun too!!!

JP


----------



## gyuen (Jun 11, 2009)

Oophaga pumilio Morphguide


----------



## snooknfrogs (Sep 25, 2009)

Ummm... ok... how did I miss that?? haha... I know that's a TON of morphs but is that ALL of them?? And which are the most rare? and which is your favorite?

JP


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

gyuen said:


> Oophaga pumilio Morphguide


OMG! I want some of those blue bastimentos, sorry to get off topic. 










You can checkout pumilio.com some answers.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

kingnicky101 said:


> OMG! I want some of those blue bastimentos, sorry to get off topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was just talking about this one with someone else.. a real gem it is!!


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

www.DendroBase.de

That Bastimentos pumilio looks less like it's blue and more like the hue on the photo/image needs to be adjusted.


----------



## snooknfrogs (Sep 25, 2009)

Is there an english translation? Some of those morphs are amazing! The Robalo morph has to be my favorite! That or the Guarumo morph... both incredible! Is anyone working with them successfully?

JP


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

snooknfrogs said:


> Is there an english translation? Some of those morphs are amazing! The Robalo morph has to be my favorite! That or the Guarumo morph... both incredible! Is anyone working with them successfully?
> 
> JP


Rich Frye is the only person working with them in the US, lotsa people in EU are but might be mixing them with Uyamas. Lotsa people here are working with Guarumos, do a search on here and you'll see lots of them.


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 12, 2008)

skylsdale said:


> www.DendroBase.de
> 
> That Bastimentos pumilio looks less like it's blue and more like the hue on the photo/image needs to be adjusted.


I second that. The leaf looks blue.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Rich Conley said:


> I second that. The leaf looks blue.


Looks like your standard gost dust basti with some image hue problems


----------



## snooknfrogs (Sep 25, 2009)

What are the odds of there being a totally new and undiscovered morph in the wild somewhere? How much of the rainforest in the Central America has been explored by people looking for frogs?

I'm sure there are several undiscovered morphs and most likely species in south America... Peru and Brazil... but very curious about pumilio in C. America... 

JP~


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I am sure in another year or so we will see another morph pop up as there are still parts of rain forest unexplored in the Central America


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah I would be willing to bet there's plenty of them


----------



## snooknfrogs (Sep 25, 2009)

I was looking through a bunch of pictures on another site and ran across pics of a solid blue w/ black dots (kind of like azureas) o. pumilio from the smithsonian... anuu idea what this morph is, any info at all??? 

JP


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

It could be an Aguacate (darklands) morph that has spots or it could be Loma Partida. One of those two would be my guess. I can't think of any other populations that are solid blue. There is, veeeeerrrry rarely, some solid blue individuals found in the Costa Rica populations, but that wouldn't be from the Smithsonian. Here's a couple individuals that are from Loma Partida and from Aguacate:

Loma Partida









Aguacate









As for new morphs, there are "new" ones cropping up all the time. Determining whether or not they are legitimate morphs (e.g. the yellow Solarte) or legitimately new (e.g. as best as I can tell, "El Dorado" is not a new morph, but simply a renamed one), is a whole other story.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

MonarchzMan said:


> I
> As for new morphs, there are "new" ones cropping up all the time. Determining whether or not they are legitimate morphs (e.g. the yellow Solarte) or legitimately new (e.g. as best as I can tell, "El Dorado" is not a new morph, but simply a renamed one), is a whole other story.


What is El Dorado formerly known as?


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Based on what I've heard about where they've come from, I'm pretty sure they're the Las Delicias moprh. I am not certain as it has not been bluntly told to me, but it fits the descriptions I've heard.


----------



## snooknfrogs (Sep 25, 2009)

I couldn't get a direct link to the pics but here is one to the main site...

www.dendrobatenwelt.de

Use the "gallery" button on the left.... scroll to the line third from the bottom and check out the gallery labelled "Smithsonian Tropical Research Institute"... You'll see more pics!

Here's one from the site...

JP~


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

MonarchzMan said:


> Based on what I've heard about where they've come from, I'm pretty sure they're the Las Delicias moprh. I am not certain as it has not been bluntly told to me, but it fits the descriptions I've heard.


Were any ever officially imported under that name in the past, or from that locality? And why would they name them from an area that they are actually nowhere near (It's pretty accepted from what I heard that El Dorados are from nowhere near El Dorado)?


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

JP, I would guess that that is a Aguacate frog.

Chris, I don't believe that there was an official import under that locality. As I understand it, El Dorados were named for their golden color to "protect" them from poachers that may go out and collect the frogs.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

ChrisK said:


> Were any ever officially imported under that name in the past, or from that locality? And why would they name them from an area that they are actually nowhere near (It's pretty accepted from what I heard that El Dorados are from nowhere near El Dorado)?


El Dorado doesn't actually exist...it's a mythical golden city.

European sites call the morph Las Delicias, of which there is a town and nature reserve of that name (right next to the border with Costa Rica)...so the frogs were most likely collected in and around that area. I've also heard it's the southern extant of the BriBri population that extends into Panama, which makes sense.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought there was an area further south in Panama that people were calling El Dorado? 
Yeah I remember other people also mentioning that they probably originated close to Bri Bri


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I think that there is a suburb of Panama City that is called El Dorado, and that's where the confusion came from as there aren't any pumilio naturally occuring there. Las Delicias is right on the Panamanian border across from Bri Bri, so it fits the descriptions I've heard.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Actually the two morphs are divided by the Rio Sixaola (Which is also the border in that area between Costa Rica and Panama) So the animals known as Bribri are in Costa Rica to the Northwest of this river (not actually at the river though) and the oranges are to the Southeast in Panama.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Manuran said:


> Actually the two morphs are divided by the Rio Sixaola (Which is also the border in that area between Costa Rica and Panama) So the animals known as Bribri are in Costa Rica to the North of this river (not actually at the river though) and the oranges are to the South in Panama.


Thank you for this bit of info, Chuck--I had never heard mention of the Rio Sixaola and it's good to know there is an actual dividing barrier between the two populations.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

ChrisK said:


> Were any ever officially imported under that name in the past, or from that locality? And why would they name them from an area that they are actually nowhere near (It's pretty accepted from what I heard that El Dorados are from nowhere near El Dorado)?


The name El Dorado was not given based on any location, think "The City of Gold".

Not wanting to help the smugglers was I believe the reason for not naming based on collection site.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

rmelancon said:


> The name El Dorado was not given based on any location, think "The City of Gold".
> 
> Not wanting to help the smugglers was I believe the reason for not naming based on collection site.


Yeah it is actually a great name. Strange that this is one of the lower priced pumilio


----------

